# Any of you cats got a Tree Boa/Python?



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Just as topic states...

Any of you cats got Corallus caninus or Morelia viridis? Make me jealous and post pics!

These are my new favorite snake! Especially the CC's


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here are some Morelia Viridis produced by Greg Stephens.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

:nod:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Beautiful pics guys!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

Z♠NGT♥KER i love your snake, what a beauty


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Red Eyes Thanks for the link

Z♠NGT♥KER, that snake is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hope you don't get too jealous. canary adult pair.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

This is my desktop tree boa


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Bloodbelly said:


> This is my desktop tree boa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice...but it should be in your cages


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

That eye is awesome...cool pictures


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

A chondro will definately be my next snake purchase...they are beautiful. I want a high blue myself, they are unbelieveable!


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

high blue go for about 6k and up to 12. Hope you're ballin out of control. Here's the next best thing to blue... banana!

oh and bloodbelly...that is a desk top python not a tree boa silly.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

this thread makes me uber jealous


----------

